# Dilation of the gastrostomy Tube



## rlmiller (Aug 26, 2013)

How would you code a dilation of the gastrostomy tube with a Savary dilator and replacement of the G-Tube with a Mic-Key Tube.

Any suggestions?
Thanks, Robin


----------



## kathleenw84 (Aug 30, 2013)

*Google Mic Key*

First thing, I would google Mic Key tube and find that that is a type of gastric feeding tube. Love google! So you could code 43760.  Not sure what he or she meant by Savory dilation of gastronomy tube, or maybe I misread?


----------



## hbeard (Sep 13, 2013)

Was the dilator used to help open the tract for the g-tube change? If so, the dilation is part of the change so only bill 43760. But the Savory is usually used during an EGD so in that case, we might be talking about a 43248 with 43760.....


----------

